# Fluval plant spectrum led NEW MODEL



## niiko101

Anyone else notice the new light Fluval just posted on their website ? 

Anyone know if it is to replace the current model of fresh and plant 2.0 ? 

Fluval Plant Spectrum LED, 46W, 36 in. x 46 in. | 14522 | Lighting | Fluval


----------



## jeffkrol

Replacing would be a manuf. decision but looks to be a sig. upgrade to the old unit.

Improved diode efficiency, multiple color channels and an included remote interface..

Suspect the pricing will be in line w/ "old" 2 plus controller..and light premium.

will be interesting to see...At least they admitted to the failures of the old touch button..


> Larger Touch-Switch surface and design offers stable control without any fuss


----------



## micheljq

I wonder if it's the old version before the 2.0. The best thing to be sure would be to ask Fluval.

Michel.


----------



## mgeorges

micheljq said:


> I wonder if it's the old version before the 2.0. The best thing to be sure would be to ask Fluval.
> 
> Michel.


No, on their main website, it's got "NEW" on several sizes of these lights, plus a COB LED and some other neat stuff. I look forward to being able to check this out...definitely doesn't look to be for sale yet.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @niiko101,

I agree with @jeffkrol, it looks like a significant improvement! Same 3 year warranty, same waterproof to IP67 standards, same wattage and same lumens but programmable ramping up and down of light intensity. I wonder if the "6 unique band waves for full spectrum results" and "Independent color control" allow us to program each spectrum....if so this would be great!


----------



## DanPlanted

I just saw an ad for this light yesterday in TFH. It looks exciting, hoping it will hit stores pretty soon. I know Cory from Aquarium Co-op talked about the new lights but i don't know if he said anything about a release date.


----------



## niiko101

DanPlanted said:


> I just saw an ad for this light yesterday in TFH. It looks exciting, hoping it will hit stores pretty soon. I know Cory from Aquarium Co-op talked about the new lights but i don't know if he said anything about a release date.


I saw Cory speak about it as well, Could not give much if any details on it at all. Hopefully we have a release date soon as this is the light i am waiting on.  hopefully its not to far down the track.


----------



## reddhawkk

Kens Fish has the new Fluval Plant Spectrum 3.0 for sale. They also have a 15% off coupon code for Fluval LED lights and the code is fluval.


----------



## DanPlanted

reddhawkk said:


> Kens Fish has the new Fluval Plant Spectrum 3.0 for sale. They also have a 15% off coupon code for Fluval LED lights and the code is fluval.


I just saw this. I really want to order.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @DanPlanted,

Same power draw as F&P 2.0, same 3 yr warranty, same120 degree lenses, but with ramp-up, ramp-down, 6 color bands, and Independent color control....and same price as F&P 2.0.....what's not to like?


----------



## voyetra8

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @DanPlanted,
> 
> 
> 
> Same power draw as F&P 2.0, same 3 yr warranty, same120 degree lenses, but with ramp-up, ramp-down, 6 color bands, and Independent color control....and same price as F&P 2.0.....what's not to like?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

voyetra8 said:


> The new test by Cory from Aquarium Co-Op has some disappointing PAR numbers.


Hi @voyetra8,

I have no idea why @CoryWM chose not to test it on the same tank size as the Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 which was about a 20 gallon; the one in the video above seems to be about a 55 gallon. Since both fixtures are rated to put out the same number of lumens something just doesn't seem to be correct.


----------



## voyetra8

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @voyetra8,
> 
> I have no idea why @CoryWM chose not to test it on the same tank size as the Fluval Fresh & Plant 2.0 which was about a 20 gallon; the one in the video above seems to be about a 55 gallon. Since both fixtures are rated to put out the same number of lumens something just doesn't seem to be correct.


He actually runs them both on the same tank... in the video I linked he measures the 2.0 first, then switches to the 3.0 on the same tank... so it's truly apples to apples.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @voyetra8,

My apologies, I missed the first part with the 2.0.....so the 2.0 was [email protected] and the 3.0 was [email protected] (about a 20% reduction in PAR). Actually, in some ways it makes sense since there are a lot more 'reds' in the 3.0 vs the 2.0 and watt for watt 'reds' do not penetrate water as well as blues for example. Still confused if they have equal lumens why they don't have equal PAR. I guess if I want the ramp up / ramp down, free app for control, and the ability to adjust the spectrums to my own personal taste then giving up some PAR isn't that bad.


----------



## jeffkrol

Lumens are "center weighted" around green. Red and blue is under-represented in the measurement..


> The number of candelas or lumens from a source also depends on its spectrum, via the nominal response of the human eye as represented in the luminosity function.
> 
> The difference between the units lumen and lux is that the lux takes into account the area over which the luminous flux is spread. A flux of 1000 lumens, concentrated into an area of one square metre, lights up that square metre with an illuminance of 1000 lux. The same 1000 lumens, spread out over ten square metres, produces a dimmer illuminance of only 100 lux. Mathematically, 1 lx = 1 lm/m2.
> 
> A source radiating a power of one watt of light in the color for which the eye is most efficient (a wavelength of 555 nm, in the green region of the optical spectrum) has luminous flux of 683 lumens. So a lumen represents at least 1/683 watts of visible light power, depending on the spectral distribution.












Depending on the red, the older Apogee PAR meter had a terribly early cutoff in red as well...


----------



## reddhawkk

How many would you put on a 55 gallon planted, no CO2 tank, 1 or 2?


----------



## shellzncheese

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @DanPlanted,
> 
> Same power draw as F&P 2.0, same 3 yr warranty, same120 degree lenses, but with ramp-up, ramp-down, 6 color bands, and Independent color control....and same price as F&P 2.0.....what's not to like?


The fact that I bought the 2.0 two months ago, and really wish I would have waited to buy.


----------



## Cento

If you live in Canada, you’re up a Creek. As always. Not available here yet. Again, likely due to the CA/UL/WHATEVER rating that prevents many electronics from being allowed to be sold here.

My only solace is that this may drop the price on the 2.0....


----------



## niiko101

I just ordered mine now. Cannot wait to get it


----------



## iheartcapnhook

DanPlanted said:


> I just saw an ad for this light yesterday in TFH. It looks exciting, hoping it will hit stores pretty soon. I know Cory from Aquarium Co-op talked about the new lights but i don't know if he said anything about a release date.


Newbie... What is TFH??
Thanks!


----------



## shou

*Add.*

Tropical Fish Hoppyist Magazine.
www.tfhmagazine.com

Bump:


----------



## chriswatson

how was the 2.0 version. would a person need 1 on a 65 gallon tank?


----------



## psych

chriswatson said:


> how was the 2.0 version. would a person need 1 on a 65 gallon tank?


I think the answer to that question probably depends on what you want to grow in the tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @chriswatson,

Welcome to TPT!
@psych is correct, it depends upon what you want to grow since some species require more light than others. That said, *here are some PAR readings I took of the F&P 2.0 on my standard 75 gallon* (49" x 19.5" x 21.25"), I was impressed as to how even the light distribution was front to back with medium-high to high light. If running at full output CO2 would pretty much be a necessity but the output can be adjusted.


----------



## chriswatson

hey thank you for the welcome!! and also thank you for the link!! i have been doing alot of readding and research and damn a person can get confused


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @chriswatson,

LOL, when my Dad, Uncle, and cousin flew in a small plant from Bismark, ND to Lac La Ronge, SK a long, long, long time ago we stopped in Moose Jaw to clear customs and refuel. Then northward for some great fishing. I remember that Moose Jaw was a nice piece of country although it can get a little cold there this time of year!


----------



## supersail

1st time poster, but long time lurker here. It's amazing all the great advice and information I've found here in the last six months. This forum truly has a great group of folks on it! Things have changed during my 20 year hiatus from the hobby.

I started six months ago with a Satellite Plus Pro on a 75g, but have had limited luck with it. It grows great algae, but other stuff not so much for me. I have been tweaking and adjusting that light like crazy to get marginal results. Step in the fluval Plant Spectrum 3.0. Got it today, 5 minute set up, super easy and love the adjustability. First time I have ever seen the plants pearl, it's night and day. We'll see how things are in a week, but love it so far. Anxious to hear others results!


----------



## omerome

I purchased mine a couple of days ago for my 29 gallon tank after reading this thread and I have to say that I REALLY love this light! The app to control everything is so easy to understand and I love how the light fades into the different cycles.

I had my eye on the Finnex 24/7 CC model and have had it in my cart for weeks but couldn't pull the trigger. Compared to this, it took me no time at all to realize this was the light for me. It doesn't need a separate remote or a Bluetooth receiver to work, it just does.


----------



## cdunn1221

reddhawkk said:


> Kens Fish has the new Fluval Plant Spectrum 3.0 for sale. They also have a 15% off coupon code for Fluval LED lights and the code is fluval.


Has anyone had any experience with this place? Price is almost too good, plus coupon code and free shipping. I have seen some negative reviews about customer service etc. I was about to purchase the 2.0, but now see this at the same price point. 

Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @cdunn1221,

Welcome to TPT!

That is a good question; I have purchased items from Ken's Fish for several years now mostly for food and test kits. Last fall I bought the 48" F&P 2.0 from them. It shipped within 2 working days however I chose the 'Free Shipping' which is Ground and east coast to Seattle was about 5 days. It came in well packaged. It as a trouble-free transaction.


----------



## Wobblebonk

cdunn1221 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with this place? Price is almost too good, plus coupon code and free shipping. I have seen some negative reviews about customer service etc. I was about to purchase the 2.0, but now see this at the same price point.
> 
> Thanks


I've bought kind of alot of stuff from them, no lights, but I've bought a lot of repashy and other fish foods and marina hang on tank plastic stuff / driftwood in the same orders. Even with the free shipping they shipped the driftwood separately so it didn't break anything. Alita air pumps shipped straight from alita and I never got the tracking #, but all of my orders from them have not needed customer service so no comment there.

Edit: Actually you convinced me to get one for $159, as I have another essentially unlit 75g... so it's not true that I've never bought a light from them now. I expect it will be fine.


----------



## reddhawkk

I've bought a lot of stuff from Ken's, food, filters, lights, driftwood, and always smooth transactions.


----------



## cdunn1221

reddhawkk said:


> I've bought a lot of stuff from Ken's, food, filters, lights, driftwood, and always smooth transactions.





Wobblebonk said:


> I've bought kind of alot of stuff from them, no lights, but I've bought a lot of repashy and other fish foods and marina hang on tank plastic stuff / driftwood in the same orders. Even with the free shipping they shipped the driftwood separately so it didn't break anything. Alita air pumps shipped straight from alita and I never got the tracking #, but all of my orders from them have not needed customer service so no comment there.
> 
> Edit: Actually you convinced me to get one for $159, as I have another essentially unlit 75g... so it's not true that I've never bought a light from them now. I expect it will be fine.





Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @cdunn1221,
> 
> Welcome to TPT!
> 
> That is a good question; I have purchased items from Ken's Fish for several years now mostly for food and test kits. Last fall I bought the 48" F&P 2.0 from them. It shipped within 2 working days however I chose the 'Free Shipping' which is Ground and east coast to Seattle was about 5 days. It came in well packaged. It as a trouble-free transaction.


Thanks for the responses. I think I'm going to go and order it tonight! Very excited.

Bump:


reddhawkk said:


> I've bought a lot of stuff from Ken's, food, filters, lights, driftwood, and always smooth transactions.





Wobblebonk said:


> I've bought kind of alot of stuff from them, no lights, but I've bought a lot of repashy and other fish foods and marina hang on tank plastic stuff / driftwood in the same orders. Even with the free shipping they shipped the driftwood separately so it didn't break anything. Alita air pumps shipped straight from alita and I never got the tracking #, but all of my orders from them have not needed customer service so no comment there.
> 
> Edit: Actually you convinced me to get one for $159, as I have another essentially unlit 75g... so it's not true that I've never bought a light from them now. I expect it will be fine.





Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @cdunn1221,
> 
> Welcome to TPT!
> 
> That is a good question; I have purchased items from Ken's Fish for several years now mostly for food and test kits. Last fall I bought the 48" F&P 2.0 from them. It shipped within 2 working days however I chose the 'Free Shipping' which is Ground and east coast to Seattle was about 5 days. It came in well packaged. It as a trouble-free transaction.


Thanks for the responses. I think I'm going to go and order it tonight! Very excited.


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin

This is a nice light...I tested the new spectrum at AE and look forward to testing the final version soon. A few points regarding the review from Aquarium Coop though:

The PAR values Fluval released for the 48" 2.0 model at that depth are 45-50 umol/m2/s, and this new spectrum should be similar. Why are the values so different in the linked review? First, that sensor he's using is terrible, it's not much better than using a lux meter app on your phone, so the measurements are way off. Second, the new spectrum is a bit warmer due to a greater amount of red, and that sensor completely cuts off spectral measurements at the far ends of the visible light range, so the values reported for both the 2.0 and 3.0 are incorrect with the 3.0 likely being more erroneously "measured" than the 2.0. Both versions should be similar output, perhaps even a bit higher for the 3.0. But we'll need to wait for Fluval or someone with a decent quantum meter to post PAR measurements.

In the meantime, I look forward to your feedback! I think the features and app control make this a very hard price to beat for most planted tank setups.

Cheers,

Cara


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @Dr_Hoatzin,

I don't know if @CoryWM has the latest sensor and software updates to his Apogee PAR meter but with the SQ-520 sensor and latest software upgrade it has pretty good spectral response in the 400nm - 675nm range for a "inexpensive" PAR meter.


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin

Seattle_Aquarist, the new Apogee sensors are definitely an improvement on the previous generation. I can't see what he's doing with the sensor in the tank, but there's something weird going on with his numbers. At some point I'll test this model out with a Li-cor and post numbers.


----------



## Tiano

Longshot but does anyone know where I can get this light in South Africa? Or at least someone who ships there? 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenalizd

I am getting ready to pull the trigger on these but I have a question. I have a 65 gallon 36x18x24 tank, with the substrate I am looking at around 21 to 22 inches from light to substrate depending on how the mount sets. Would 1 of the 36-48 inch lights get me to medium light at the substrate or would I need to get 2?


----------



## micca

Fluval released a video about the FluvalSmart app today. I'm sure we were kind of expecting future software upgrades and the comment ~1:00 confirms it. I'm loving this light so far. It's built solid.


----------



## Wobblebonk

Adrenalizd said:


> I am getting ready to pull the trigger on these but I have a question. I have a 65 gallon 36x18x24 tank, with the substrate I am looking at around 21 to 22 inches from light to substrate depending on how the mount sets. Would 1 of the 36-48 inch lights get me to medium light at the substrate or would I need to get 2?


I need to organize the data and I'm feeling lazy right now but this was taken from a standard 75g tank... the readings for 9" offset 16"/18.5" depth (the other light is raised up on feet...) are partially blocked by some stem plants... oh well. Depends what you consider medium but maybe with lids and especially at the front/back it may be "low". The feet on the fluval give almost no height.


----------



## Adrenalizd

Wobblebonk said:


> I need to organize the data and I'm feeling lazy right now but this was taken from a standard 75g tank... the readings for 9" offset 16"/18.5" depth (the other light is raised up on feet...) are partially blocked by some stem plants... oh well. Depends what you consider medium but maybe with lids and especially at the front/back it may be "low". The feet on the fluval give almost no height.


Thank you!!!

From what I am reading on your chart with all lights on you are getting a reading of 64 PAR at 19 inches with an offset of 9 inches. Most of my plants will do fine with low light but do better with medium. The only ones that really need the stronger light is my dwarf hair grass mats which unfortunately set in the front left of my tank. They would be at 21/22 inches offset between 3.5 and 9 inches from center. I am currently running four 30 watt t8s. A rough guess would put the PAR around 30 offset 9 inches at a height of 24 inches. If my math and curve are right. It would be on the cusp of what they like but I may be able to get by with 1. I was thinking about getting 2 and setting one towards the back of the tank and one towards the front but if I can get by with one I would rather invest the $160 for the second light on something else.

Bump: I have Italian Val, amazon sword, crypto Wendi red, bacopa, moneywort, wisteria which will all do fine with a lower light but the dwarf hairgrass is the one I am worried about. I don’t use co2 but I do use limited frets, root tabs and flourish as well as flourish excel for the carbon.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @micca,

Wow! It looks like it will do just about anything I will need including adjusting the spectrum to my taste and photoperiod to my needs. Thank you for finding and sharing this!


----------



## Adrenalizd

And a Java fern wined love but it generally doesn’t care what kind of light I give it...lol

Bump: Windelove that should say, and ferts not frets. Thank you autocorrect...lol


----------



## Wobblebonk

Adrenalizd said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> From what I am reading on your chart with all lights on you are getting a reading of 64 PAR at 19 inches with an offset of 9 inches. Most of my plants will do fine with low light but do better with medium. The only ones that really need the stronger light is my dwarf hair grass mats which unfortunately set in the front left of my tank. They would be at 21/22 inches offset between 3.5 and 9 inches from center. I am currently running four 30 watt t8s. A rough guess would put the PAR around 30 offset 9 inches at a height of 24 inches. If my math and curve are right. It would be on the cusp of what they like but I may be able to get by with 1. I was thinking about getting 2 and setting one towards the back of the tank and one towards the front but if I can get by with one I would rather invest the $160 for the second light on something else.
> 
> Bump: I have Italian Val, amazon sword, crypto Wendi red, bacopa, moneywort, wisteria which will all do fine with a lower light but the dwarf hairgrass is the one I am worried about. I don’t use co2 but I do use limited frets, root tabs and flourish as well as flourish excel for the carbon.


64 was 6" offset 9" offset was 50 par + a few inches of height and my readings were with no lids on if you are using a lid...


----------



## Adrenalizd

I have a lid but the fish are livebearers, Cory cats and cherry shrimp so I can remove the lid without issue. I just thought of something, I may be able to place the light a little closer to the front instead of center since my background plants are all fine with lowlight. That would put my offset at 6 inches for the hair grass but closer to 12 inches to the back of the tank. Do you think the light spread would cover an acceptable low light at 12 inches offset?

Bump: Especially since the background plants are tall and do not really need light to reach the substrate.


----------



## Wobblebonk

Maybe but they would only get low light... at their bases and then no light on anything up high?


----------



## Adrenalizd

I didn’t think about that, the lights are 120 degrees, I think I am better off going with the two lights. Thank you so much for your help! You have been awesome!


----------



## jeffkrol

Adrenalizd said:


> I have a lid but the fish are livebearers, Cory cats and cherry shrimp so I can remove the lid without issue.


Even "normal dirty" glass only cuts 10-15%.........


----------



## Adrenalizd

Really? I thought it would have been much higher! I don’t think that is enough to pull the lid. Thank you!


----------



## jeffkrol

Adrenalizd said:


> Really? I thought it would have been much higher! I don’t think that is enough to pull the lid. Thank you!


My go to article on this..It's for tubes but a lot of the physics remains.. Others have measured LEd's..

https://www.thekrib.com/Lights/lights-wozniak.html


----------



## Wobblebonk

The lids really don't lower my par very much it was just a pita to use them while moving lights and the sensor all the time


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Adrenalizd said:


> Really? I thought it would have been much higher! I don’t think that is enough to pull the lid. Thank you!


Hi @Adrenalizd,

I took Apogee PAR meter readings at the substrate level on a 20 gallon with an LED light and these were the results:
[email protected] (dirty glass top)
[email protected] (clean glass top)
[email protected] (no glass top)


----------



## DCook

Maybe this has been addressed, and I just didn't see it. Does this light allow you to program split photo periods via the app?


----------



## Wobblebonk

DCook said:


> Maybe this has been addressed, and I just didn't see it. Does this light allow you to program split photo periods via the app?


Maybe someone can correct me if I am wrong but from what I see, currently you set a setting for daytime and one for night, and then set the times to fade between them if that makes any sense? So mine ramps up to about 50% output over 3 hours and back down to nothing over 3 hours and another light comes on in the middle :/ I don't know how it functions with like a mechanical timer to turn it off in the middle of the "day" period


----------



## jeffkrol

Doesn't look to be split program-able.. at least not intuitively,,
you just set 4 photoperiods..


Bluefish mini is like this as well.
Coral-lux storm can't either..

Actually the only ones I know about that I believe can do this are the RAdions..

now "if" it retains settings you might be able to put a mech. "midday break" timer.. say shutting light off at the wall from say 12 to 1.......


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @Wobblebonk,

I believe you are correct, the video indicates only one photoperiod using the programming. However you could run it in manual mode (without ramping or changing spectrum during photoperiods) and use a timer to have multiple photoperiods.


----------



## DCook

jeffkrol said:


> Actually the only ones I know about that I believe can do this are the RAdions..
> 
> now "if" it retains settings you might be able to put a mech. "midday break" timer.. say shutting light off at the wall from say 12 to 1.......




For the price of a Radion I could just about throw two of these on a tank and get it done that way


----------



## micca

This is where the software upgrades will come in handy. I bet they add a feature that allows multiple photoperiods per day.


----------



## smokeyjo

Just received mine and got it hooked up, Bluetooth app works great. Ordered when I saw that they had a new light, after trying to get the #!$% newly purchased wifi controller to work on my 2.0. Figured I would just return the wifi controller, but finally found an old Galaxy SIII that it works with, so now contemplating keeping it, but for the cost will probably return it and just plug the 2.0 into a timer like I had it before. Now have both running on a 29g, pressurized co2, dosing pps-pro. Ordered some carpeting plants as I've never had sufficient lighting to grow them, hoping that I do now. 30 minutes after plugging in the new fixture had pearling, which I never had with the 2.0... 

Question for any currently using the new model - would you share your settings? Currently using the pre-programmed planted tank, but the 12 hour photo period seems a bit long?


----------



## cdunn1221

smokeyjo said:


> Just received mine and got it hooked up, Bluetooth app works great. Ordered when I saw that they had a new light, after trying to get the #!$% newly purchased wifi controller to work on my 2.0. Figured I would just return the wifi controller, but finally found an old Galaxy SIII that it works with, so now contemplating keeping it, but for the cost will probably return it and just plug the 2.0 into a timer like I had it before. Now have both running on a 29g, pressurized co2, dosing pps-pro. Ordered some carpeting plants as I've never had sufficient lighting to grow them, hoping that I do now. 30 minutes after plugging in the new fixture had pearling, which I never had with the 2.0...
> 
> Question for any currently using the new model - would you share your settings? Currently using the pre-programmed planted tank, but the 12 hour photo period seems a bit long?


Just got mine as well. Tank is not set up yet however. Glad to hear it is working well for you so far.


----------



## Versus

For what it is worth I was told by fluval their hanging kit (was for the 2.0) would probably fit this. Unfortunately it does not so looks like I will be plastic cementing the hanging kit ends to the 3.0.


----------



## vijay_06

Would this light be a good improvement over the Fluval 2.0? I have 2 of the 2.0s currently, but the plants don’t pearl much unless I run the lights at 90 or 100%. I am not sure whether the spectrum in the new lights will help plants better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agave

This light in its shortest configuration is 34.75" so fits my AquaTop12 gallon bookcase style tank perfectly - 35.4" x 8.25" x 9.5" L x W x H.

light specs: 34.75" x 2.5" x 7/8" (49" fully extended)
the LED area is 29" x ~7/8"

power cable from light to plug is 166" long


----------



## TheMakani

agave said:


> This light in its shortest configuration is 34.75" so fits my AquaTop12 gallon bookcase style tank perfectly - 35.4" x 8.25" x 9.5" L x W x H.
> 
> light specs: 34.75" x 2.5" x 7/8" (49" fully extended)
> the LED area is 29" x ~7/8"
> 
> power cable from light to plug is 166" long


thanks for the measurement on the light! 
happy to hear it can work with my stand


----------



## Cento

Versus said:


> For what it is worth I was told by fluval their hanging kit (was for the 2.0) would probably fit this. Unfortunately it does not so looks like I will be plastic cementing the hanging kit ends to the 3.0.




See, now that’s interesting because Tom from the Fluval video promoting this light on their you tube channel, clearly stated that there was going to be a hanging kit. I’ve scoured the Internet looking for it and couldn’t find it.


----------



## JimTemp

I'm considering getting the Fluval Plant Spectrum 3.0. How would you compare this with with the Kessil A160 Tuna Sun? Its a different setup (gooseneck vs flat mount), but what about par and depth/penetration of light? According to Kessil, the 160 produced a par 50 from 30" above the substrate.


----------



## Versus

Cento said:


> See, now that’s interesting because Tom from the Fluval video promoting this light on their you tube channel, clearly stated that there was going to be a hanging kit. I’ve scoured the Internet looking for it and couldn’t find it.


Yeah and the top is not plastic. I originally was going to just take the 2.0 kit and use the plastic connectors / glue them on to the top. So I ordered some tamiya plastic cement and was about to glue when I found out the top was metal. You can not drill the sides either since the cord on one side is in the way (plastic but once again cant glue either because the one side has a cord blocking even placement). 

Regardless I should have researched a bit more since the end caps make the fixture unable to fit a hanging system that use the side of the aquarium (like the atledtis HR-601), but I did ask hagen if the old 2.0 kit will fit they 3.0 which they responded with "it should". It's my fault (my hanging method) but even if I used the UNS hanging bars it still would not work since you have no where to mount a suspension kit.


----------



## Cento

Versus said:


> Yeah and the top is not plastic. I originally was going to just take the 2.0 kit and use the plastic connectors / glue them on to the top. So I ordered some tamiya plastic cement and was about to glue when I found out the top was metal. You can not drill the sides either since the cord on one side is in the way (plastic but once again cant glue either because the one side has a cord blocking even placement).
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless I should have researched a bit more since the end caps make the fixture unable to fit a hanging system that use the side of the aquarium (like the atledtis HR-601), but I did ask hagen if the old 2.0 kit will fit they 3.0 which they responded with "it should". It's my fault (my hanging method) but even if I used the UNS hanging bars it still would not work since you have no where to mount a suspension kit.




In my case, with my 12 gallon long, I only need to extend the light by a couple of inches to get better light spread, so I was thinking of creating some sort of acrylic “extender”. Something like the below pic, but made of three sandwiched pieces to give me height.


----------



## Versus

Would not be to tough since the plastic ends are pretty thin. I do wonder what it would do to the par values. People sell acrylic scrap pretty cheap on ebay I am sure you could also pick up .375 inch thick pieces, find someone with a router and make a nice edge on the bottom. I think that is the only thing which really lacks from these current lights; current / fluval etc all have pretty ugly looking mounting ends really distracts from the tank.


----------



## Wobblebonk

jeffkrol said:


> Doesn't look to be split program-able.. at least not intuitively,,
> you just set 4 photoperiods..
> 
> 
> Bluefish mini is like this as well.
> Coral-lux storm can't either..
> 
> Actually the only ones I know about that I believe can do this are the RAdions..
> 
> now "if" it retains settings you might be able to put a mech. "midday break" timer.. say shutting light off at the wall from say 12 to 1.......


I could have tested this before but it seems that the time resets to like midnight or something if the power goes out so you would have to just use a manual timer and the light just "on" to do split lighting periods.


----------



## jeffkrol

Wobblebonk said:


> I could have tested this before but it seems that the time resets to like midnight or something if the power goes out.


That sucks..
Everything w/ a clock and specifically clock dependent should have a more permanent source of power.. My opinion..
Or at least a memory..
Obviously many things still don't...


----------



## cdunn1221

cdunn1221 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with this place? Price is almost too good, plus coupon code and free shipping. I have seen some negative reviews about customer service etc. I was about to purchase the 2.0, but now see this at the same price point.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




As a follow up, I purchased the 3.0 and received it 3 days later with no issues whatsoever. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @cdunn1221

Ken's Fish isn't as well known as Dr. Foster & Smith (purchased by Petco) but I prefer to back the non-'Big Box' companies that sell a limited amount of brands and many times less than quality livestock and I don't know how many times non-aquatic plants for a planted tank. I switched to Ken's Fish after Dr. F&S was sold and have never looked back because of competitive prices, quick shipment, although sometimes a little slow on responding to inquiries but overall a B++.


----------



## jeffkrol

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> I switched to Ken's Fish after Dr. F&S was sold .


Odd, they are within my local news sphere but missed it..
https://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/Petco-Buying-Drs-Foster-and-Smith/


----------



## smokeyjo

vijay_06 said:


> Would this light be a good improvement over the Fluval 2.0? I have 2 of the 2.0s currently, but the plants don’t pearl much unless I run the lights at 90 or 100%. I am not sure whether the spectrum in the new lights will help plants better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


30 minutes after plugging the new light in I had pearling, which I never had with the 2.0. The Bluetooth works great, although today had the light unplugged for a couple of hours for tank maintenance and relocation (glad it's only a 29g!) and had to log back into the app to get it going again. The app isn't the most intuitive, but so far so good.

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> Odd, they are within my local news sphere but missed it..
> https://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/Petco-Buying-Drs-Foster-and-Smith/


Damn, they're in my home state and have spent a lot of money with them over the years, on fish, dog & bird supplies. Not sure how I feel about the sale to Petco...

Bump:


smokeyjo said:


> 30 minutes after plugging the new light in I had pearling, which I never had with the 2.0. The Bluetooth works great, although today had the light unplugged for a couple of hours for tank maintenance and relocation (glad it's only a 29g!) and had to log back into the app to get it going again. The app isn't the most intuitive, but so far so good.
> 
> Bump:
> Damn, they're in my home state and have spent a lot of money with them over the years, on fish, dog & bird supplies. Not sure how I feel about the sale to Petco...


LOL, obviously I need to learn how this stuff works, posted in the wrong place... long time lurker but still feel like a noob with not much to contribute.


----------



## vijay_06

smokeyjo said:


> 30 minutes after plugging the new light in I had pearling, which I never had with the 2.0. The Bluetooth works great, although today had the light unplugged for a couple of hours for tank maintenance and relocation (glad it's only a 29g!) and had to log back into the app to get it going again. The app isn't the most intuitive, but so far so.


Thanks! Appreciate your feedback.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump

5 inch x 5 Nano version.
Item # : 14539
UPC : 015561145398

This light looks like a nice option for future project.

I see that Hagen/Fluval state:
_-Operated exclusively via the FluvalSmart App on your mobile device._

Today, I called to be sure if there was any way of controlling this nano light without the app controller in case of a connectivity issue that could arise.
The answer was no, only the app.

Please keep us updated on this nano LED as it is very interesting, but I'm scared to press the buy now key right now.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sfb911

Thanks for this data! 

I have a question, I have this light (just arrived today) and I'm planning on running it on a 20G Long Low Tech Medium Light Tank. What would you suggest I dim it down to percentage wise as as starting point?


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @Dr_Hoatzin,
> 
> I don't know if @CoryWM has the latest sensor and software updates to his Apogee PAR meter but with the SQ-520 sensor and latest software upgrade it has pretty good spectral response in the 400nm - 675nm range for a "inexpensive" PAR meter.


Hey Seattle Aquarist,

Just had time to run some quick preliminary tests on a 36" Fluval 3.0 using Licor sensor and logger. PPFD at 24" directly under the center was 45umol/m2/s, while at 18" distance was 63umol/m2/s. As I suspected, this is significantly higher than the AquariumCoop test reported; interestingly, it's right in line with Fluval's reported PPFD spec's from the 2.0 model as well as Wobblebonk's results using a Seneye sensor.

I'll be running the spectrometer and working on the full PAR map later this weekend, but it's nice to know that this fixture delivers as much output as the previous model plus all the extra bells and whistles with the app controller.

Cheers,

Cara

Bump:


theDCpump said:


> 5 inch x 5 Nano version.
> Item # : 14539
> UPC : 015561145398
> 
> This light looks like a nice option for future project.
> 
> Please keep us updated on this nano LED as it is very interesting, but I'm scared to press the buy now key right now.
> Thanks in advance.


I'll be testing this one as well. I ran some quick tests at AE and was very impressed with its output and coverage.


----------



## theDCpump

Dr_Hoatzin said:


> (5 inch x 5 Nano version).
> I'll be testing this one as well. I ran some quick tests at AE and was very impressed with its output and coverage.


I had an idea to run one of the Fluval Nano LEDs on a 47g column.
A simple DIY rigged connection would have it mounted onto a bendable Kessil arm or other component with more flexablity than the standard Fluval Nano kit's hardware.

Larger low light tanks with two of these Fluval Nano LEDs would be an option too.
40 breeder, 80 seen below or some other project that has a tank with a center brace.

For some reason I move toward using single LED units more so than a long light bar.
- Imagine the Kessil A80 lights being replaced by more versatile DIY mounting hardware and getting past the center shadow from a brace.










Geek Post thought -
I think there may be a way to purchase a used iPod, iPad, use a smartTV or other device to serve as a controller for this 15w Fluval Nano LED I'm looking at.
There has to be a way to make this work without using the Apple/Android smartphone.


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin

theDCpump said:


> Geek Post thought -
> I think there may be a way to purchase a used iPod, iPad, use a smartTV or other device to serve as a controller for this 15w Fluval Nano LED I'm looking at.
> There has to be a way to make this work without using the Apple/Android smartphone.


Should work fine. You don't have to use a phone, any device that can run the apps will work fine.

Setting up two of the Fluval nano fixtures on a larger tank is what interested me in them as well...I may stick two on my knifefish tank just because the point/cluster source will provide more interesting shadows through the hardscape. But first I've got to test and map them.


----------



## doctordun

Just ordered one for my 30. The fluorescent bulbs are over 5 years old.
They appear to be good, but my plants seem to be suffering a bit.
I understand fluorescents degrade over time. Replacement bulbs were going to cost me close to $50 so it wasn't too hard to convince myself I needed LED's.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @doctordun,

I agree, when I did the math on LED verse fluorescent there was some savings in power consumption but what really made the decision for me was not having to replace my power compact lamps every year.


----------



## theDCpump

*Has anyone has any success on getting a shimmer like a Kessil light on these Fluval 3.0 series?*

I know Kessils are not that great, but they make the ceiling look aesthetically pleasing to the eye with water movement.


----------



## SeerKing

I wish they put all these bells and whistles on the fresh and plant 2.0! I don’t like that they made this light a lower kelvin color temp. The 2.0 is perfect with the 7500k and they made the 3.0 6500k, they need to make the app compatible with the 2.0 too since the 2.0 app/WiFi option was garbage from the get go! I’d like to get one of these for my breeder to test out. Don’t think I’ll buy it as a main light for my 75g. Don’t know what I’m getting if it will even powerful enough for larger tanks.


----------



## KrypleBerry

theDCpump said:


> *Has anyone has any success on getting a shimmer like a Kessil light on these Fluval 3.0 series?*
> 
> I know Kessils are not that great, but they make the ceiling look aesthetically pleasing to the eye with water movement.


 if you want shimmer without kessil get a cob led flood. Single point light source creates a beautiful shimmer. I use floods on most of my tanks with no regrets.


----------



## theDCpump

KrypleBerry said:


> if you want shimmer without kessil get a cob led flood. Single point light source creates a beautiful shimmer. I use floods on most of my tanks with no regrets.


I run my A80 Kessil on low and high is supposedly 15w.
Some of those LEDS you had offered get really hot! 

If I get a big enough tank build someday, I may be able to run the A80 15w Kessils on low as well as running the Fluval 3.0 bluetooth nano under a wooden tank hood.
That may be able to get the best of both worlds!

I think they would go well together after the whole timing process gets honed in on.


----------



## doctordun

*I like it*

I am not an expert like so many of you are. I received my new Fluval 3 on Saturday and put it on my 30 gallon tank.
Within hours, most all my plants were pearling, which I take as a good sign.
Also, I can see all the way to the bottom of the tank under the plants, which I could not do before.
I chose to use the Planted setting, since I am clueless to what I really need. I just want my plants to be healthy.


----------



## KrypleBerry

theDCpump said:


> KrypleBerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you want shimmer without kessil get a cob led flood. Single point light source creates a beautiful shimmer. I use floods on most of my tanks with no regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> I run my A80 Kessil on low and high is supposedly 15w.
> Some of those LEDS you had offered get really hot!
> 
> If I get a big enough tank build someday, I may be able to run the A80 15w Kessils on low as well as running the Fluval 3.0 bluetooth nano under a wooden tank hood.
> That may be able to get the best of both worlds!
> 
> I think they would go well together after the whole timing process gets honed in on.
Click to expand...

 mine never have heat issues... i can comfortably hold them in my hand after running for 8 hours. You spent a pretty penny on those lights!


----------



## theDCpump

KrypleBerry said:


> mine never have heat issues... i can comfortably hold them in my hand after running for 8 hours. You spent a pretty penny on those lights!


Just for reference, which COB LED Flood is the one to compare to the Kessil shimmer or even this new 3.0 bluetooth Nano Fluval?

Yes, a ton was spent. 
Three A80 Kessil and four A160! 

I dont regret anything except the sound on the A160 Kessil for fan noise. 
My projects are bases on library quiet fish room equipment.


----------



## Barnhartmd051977

Does anyone have the spectrum chart for the fluval 3.0?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi @Barnhartmd05197,

Welcome to TPT!

Since the spectrum is adjustable by adjusting the output of the various LED colors I would guess the spectrum chart that might be most relevant would be the one done at maximum output of all colors.


----------



## Barnhartmd051977

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @Barnhartmd05197,
> 
> Welcome to TPT!
> 
> Since the spectrum is adjustable by adjusting the output of the various LED colors I would guess the spectrum chart that might be most relevant would be the one done at maximum output of all colors.


I would assume the same thing. I just can't find a spectrum chart anywhere online for that light. Just wanted to know if anyone that owns it had it on the box or in the box.


----------



## jeffkrol

I'm wondering why it's not on their website.. ANYTHING about the 3.0....
Maybe I missed it.


----------



## ABrandt

jeffkrol said:


> I'm wondering why it's not on their website.. ANYTHING about the 3.0....
> Maybe I missed it.


You have to make sure youre on the USA site and not Canada. I couldn't find it, and thats what I figured out. You'll have to scroll about half way through the item list. I just bought one from Kensfish.com using the code FLUVAL - it still gave a discount.

Fluval | Aquarium lighting for plants and corals


----------



## jeffkrol

ABrandt said:


> You have to make sure you're on the USA site and not Canada.





> 6 unique band waves for full spectrum results


Thanks not sure where I was.. anyways one extra "band" (5) than the 2.0..

Orig 5..










EDIT: 
has 3 whites, blue and "pink" so blue/red..


----------



## DCook

ABrandt said:


> I just bought one from Kensfish.com using the code FLUVAL - it still gave a discount.
> 
> Fluval | Aquarium lighting for plants and corals


Hey @ABrandt, did you receive an order number with yours? I also ordered this LED from Kensfish today, but I'm a little nervous. It said there was a problem with my card during the online order process, but when I checked the bank statement it showed a pending charge to KensFish for the amount of the light. I tried to email and call the store today, but just got the voicemail. I'm hoping this doesn't get hung up in limbo for an extended period of time.


----------



## gus6464

The one at kensfish does not look like the new 3.0 model but rather the old one.


----------



## sfb911

All, 

I am wondering if anyone has a recommendation on what % to run this light at (24 inch version) over a 20 G long tank (with about 2 inches of substrate). Shooting for Low / Medium light plants...no CO2. I have it for my new tank and getting ready to add some plants. I was thinking of using their planted profile and then dialing all the settings back to about 40% of where they started, and going up from there. But, what do folks think? I don't have access to a par meter so I can't actually check.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

gus6464 said:


> The one at kensfish does not look like the new 3.0 model but rather the old one.


Hi @gus6464,

Ken's Fish has both the 2.0 model and the *3.0 model.*

Bump:


sfb911 said:


> All,
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has a recommendation on what % to run this light at (24 inch version) over a 20 G long tank (with about 2 inches of substrate). Shooting for Low / Medium light plants...no CO2. I have it for my new tank and getting ready to add some plants. I was thinking of using their planted profile and then dialing all the settings back to about 40% of where they started, and going up from there. But, what do folks think? I don't have access to a par meter so I can't actually check.



Hi @sfb911,

It would depend upon your photoperiod and how you configure the various color LED's but I would start with 30% then wait a week and if algae isn't becoming as issue move to 40% and so on until you start having algae problems then back down 10%.


----------



## sfb911

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Bump:
> 
> 
> Hi @sfb911,
> 
> It would depend upon your photoperiod and how you configure the various color LED's but I would start with 30% then wait a week and if algae isn't becoming as issue move to 40% and so on until you start having algae problems then back down 10%.


Right now, I'm running 9am - 10am Sunrise, 10am - 9pm Daylight and 9pm - 10pm Sunset. I'm not tied to these just what I went with when I set it up. I could certainly shorten the photo period or increase the length of sunrise / sunset (I just want to make sure the lights are on until about 10pm so I can enjoy the tank). Really trying to avoid adding CO2 if I can, but we'll see how long that last  

Do you think thats too long of a photo period for this light? 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Barnhartmd051977

jeffkrol said:


> ABrandt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to make sure you're on the USA site and not Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 unique band waves for full spectrum results
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks not sure where I was.. anyways one extra "band" (5) than the 2.0..
> 
> Orig 5..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> has 3 whites, blue and "pink" so blue/red..
Click to expand...


Thank you. I need to see if I am on USA site or not.


----------



## jeffkrol

That spectrum is for 2 not 3 btw.. Just to be clear..


----------



## Barnhartmd051977

jeffkrol said:


> That spectrum is for 2 not 3 btw.. Just to be clear..


Yeah saw that online, still can't find the one for the 3.0. Oh well.


----------



## theDCpump

gus6464 said:


> The one at kensfish does not look like the new 3.0 model but rather the old one.





Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi @gus6464,
> 
> Ken's Fish has both the 2.0 model and the *3.0 model.*


I did see Kens with the 3.0 over the weekend for with a discount code bringing a high price down to "normal".
Kens price was high.

Google

saltwateraquarium 82 Bucks OTD- Fee shipping and (quote)..."buy most everything we sell and return it within 30 days for any reason. We will offer either a refund, replacement or store credit". 

Aquarium Co-Op 76 Bucks before shipping. You also pay return shipping.

I nabbed one to compare to the Kessil A80s for the Wendtii and anubias low light larger aquariums.
I'm sure that 3.0 Nano can kick more than nano tanks.


----------



## Wobblebonk

theDCpump said:


> I did see Kens with the 3.0 over the weekend for with a discount code bringing a high price down to "normal".
> Kens price was high.
> 
> Google
> 
> saltwateraquarium 82 Bucks OTD- Fee shipping and (quote)..."buy most everything we sell and return it within 30 days for any reason. We will offer either a refund, replacement or store credit".
> 
> Aquarium Co-Op 76 Bucks before shipping. You also pay return shipping.
> 
> I nabbed one to compare to the Kessil A80s for the Wendtii and anubias low light larger aquariums.
> I'm sure that 3.0 Nano can kick more than nano tanks.


I don't think he knew you were specifically talking about the nano version. I suspect they have never actually listed the new nano plant light yet. I've never experienced them listing an item like that only for one weekend and then removing the link, it should still be there...

Also, I don't think you're gonna get shimmer without it being a point source where the leds are sharing a lens... oddly the old model might have a shimmer but the new one probably shouldn't?


----------



## KrypleBerry

theDCpump said:


> KrypleBerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine never have heat issues... i can comfortably hold them in my hand after running for 8 hours. You spent a pretty penny on those lights! <a href="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/smilie/icon_wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" ></a>
> 
> 
> 
> Just for reference, which COB LED Flood is the one to compare to the Kessil shimmer or even this new 3.0 bluetooth Nano Fluval?
> 
> Yes, a ton was spent.
> Three A80 Kessil and four A160!
> 
> I dont regret anything except the sound on the A160 Kessil for fan noise.
> My projects are bases on library quiet fish room equipment.
Click to expand...

Fluval isnt even in the same catagory tbh, no comparison at all. If all I had was nano or frag style (shallow) tanks Id probably like the fluval lights (maybe) but it is WAY overpriced for such a weak light imo (tried it), it was simply useless for me ( i would have needed 3 to come close to my 60 dollar flood) I always get the best growth and look from my tanks with flood lights and spend far less on them than the brand name aquarium specific lighting. The flood I use on my 60 cube beats out the kessil 360 we for price and performance (we have friends that use kessils always comparing to our tanks). 

https://www.21ledusa.com/Flood_light_100w_6000k_day_white_p/fl100w.htm That light has a 2 year warranty even.

Thats what I use on my 60 cube. Theplantedtank has had issues with photo posting lately (for me anyway) so I havent really been here as often as its very inconvenient having to hop across multiple sites to share a photo/video and I just dont have the time. You can see vids of my tank and the shimmer on our IG at greenthumbscapers, Im more active there these days. For shallow tanks I use smd led floods, they work beautifully (using a 50w on a 15 gallon column paludarium that was used while that tank was a planted aquarium as well with great results). The 50w led flood was 20 dollars on e bay and we recently tried a 20w flood from another brand on a smaller tank with good results as a medium power light as well... it was 8 dollars. My lights are silent. 🙂 The one upside for kessil is the fixture itself is more aesthetically pleasing and small. Thats a big price tag for size and outward appearance!


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin

*Spectra graph for Fluval 3.0*



Barnhartmd051977 said:


> Does anyone have the spectrum chart for the fluval 3.0?


I've got a spectrometer, I'll run a few tests tonight and post preliminary results.

Bump:


sfb911 said:


> All,
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has a recommendation on what % to run this light at (24 inch version) over a 20 G long tank (with about 2 inches of substrate). Shooting for Low / Medium light plants...no CO2. I have it for my new tank and getting ready to add some plants. I was thinking of using their planted profile and then dialing all the settings back to about 40% of where they started, and going up from there. But, what do folks think? I don't have access to a par meter so I can't actually check.


What light level are you aiming for on the substrate...about 50umol? I can check % for you.


----------



## theDCpump

KrypleBerry said:


> Fluval isnt even in the same catagory tbh, no comparison at all. If all I had was nano or frag style (shallow) tanks Id probably like the fluval lights (maybe) but it is WAY overpriced for such a weak light imo (tried it), it was simply useless for me ( i would have needed 3 to come close to my 60 dollar flood) I always get the best growth and look from my tanks with flood lights and spend far less on them than the brand name aquarium specific lighting. The flood I use on my 60 cube beats out the kessil 360 we for price and performance (we have friends that use kessils always comparing to our tanks).
> 
> https://www.21ledusa.com/Flood_light_100w_6000k_day_white_p/fl100w.htm That light has a 2 year warranty even.
> 
> Thats what I use on my 60 cube. Theplantedtank has had issues with photo posting lately (for me anyway) so I havent really been here as often as its very inconvenient having to hop across multiple sites to share a photo/video and I just dont have the time. You can see vids of my tank and the shimmer on our IG at greenthumbscapers, Im more active there these days. For shallow tanks I use smd led floods, they work beautifully (using a 50w on a 15 gallon column paludarium that was used while that tank was a planted aquarium as well with great results). The 50w led flood was 20 dollars on e bay and we recently tried a 20w flood from another brand on a smaller tank with good results as a medium power light as well... it was 8 dollars. My lights are silent. 🙂 The one upside for kessil is the fixture itself is more aesthetically pleasing and small. Thats a big price tag for size and outward appearance!


I'm going on a different avenue than some here.
Price does not matter too much if:
- I like the shimmer and the color in the tank.
- The plants in the the tank will grow.
- The wattage is somewhat small/low, the heat is low, and the noise of a fan is zero.
- The whole fixture looks elegant and not too ghetto as a science experiment basement project.

I will pass along the info of your flood spotlights to anyone looking for an alternative to the medium or high price tag stuff.
I do appreciate to feedback.

*Here are some pics of the new 2018 Fluval Nano 3.0 bluetooth.*

The bracket pops in from the rear over a lump and stays put with pressure of some sort.
It takes some force to get the bracket-to-light distance to slide from a minimum to a maximum.
The plastic mount is pretty jenky or low grade, but will work.

The idea in the end is to mod out the metal stem/bracket to be on an arm much longer, possibly like the bendable Kessil or a different route.


----------



## sfb911

Dr_Hoatzin said:


> I've got a spectrometer, I'll run a few tests tonight and post preliminary results.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> What light level are you aiming for on the substrate...about 50umol? I can check % for you.


Yes - Exactly around 45-50. If you can check at some point that would be absolutely AWESOME. I would really appreciate it! Huge help!


----------



## theDCpump

Facepalm.
So far we have tried from two iPhone users in the room without success.
Are there any tips to using the iPhone to connect?

The Fluval app is installed on both phones.
The passcode 0000 does not want to work as some of the reviews online are also stating.

Either our ASUS wireless access point does not like it or something else.
The ASUS wireless is being picked up by both the iPhones, but the iPhones can't seen to locate any bluetooth gadget in the room or get past the Fluval login.


----------



## jeffkrol

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fluval-led-wifi-controller/id1067225343?mt=8




> Compatibility
> Requires iOS 7.1 or later. Compatible with iPhone, iPad, and iPod touch.


Android bluetooth can be stupid enough.. Not sure about Apple..
W/ Andriod alaways had to go a eff w/ Bluetooth in settings..

0000 or 1234..


----------



## theDCpump

jeffkrol said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fluval-led-wifi-controller/id1067225343?mt=8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Android bluetooth can be stupid enough.. Not sure about Apple..
> W/ Andriod alaways had to go a eff w/ Bluetooth in settings..
> 
> 0000 or 1234..


Version 7.1 or later...

We have version 11.2.6 on the one iPhone.

Neither code 1234 or 0000 will login.


----------



## ShortCircuit

theDCpump said:


> Facepalm.
> So far we have tried from two iPhone users in the room without success.
> Are there any tips to using the iPhone to connect?
> 
> The Fluval app is installed on both phones.
> The passcode 0000 does not want to work as some of the reviews online are also stating.
> 
> Either our ASUS wireless access point does not like it or something else.
> The ASUS wireless is being picked up by both the iPhones, but the iPhones can't seen to locate any bluetooth gadget in the room or get past the Fluval login.


If you have a 3.0 light, you are using the wrong app it appears. Make sure you are using the FluvalSmart app - there will not be a login. Next, make sure the power button on the light is on the green setting which is Bluetooth mode. Lastly, look for the light under Settings> Bluetooth. The 3,0 light does not use Wireless/wifi, only Bluetooth.

Hope that helps!


----------



## theDCpump

ShortCircuit said:


> If you have a 3.0 light, you are using the wrong app it appears. Make sure you are using the FluvalSmart app - there will not be a login. Next, make sure the power button on the light is on the green setting which is Bluetooth mode. Lastly, look for the light under Settings> Bluetooth. The 3,0 light does not use Wireless/wifi, only Bluetooth.
> 
> Hope that helps!


I typed in the FluvalsmartAPP on the search bar and it picked it up!

Wing nano fresh was the choice it picked up.

Thanks guys! Noob error. roud:

I set the new Fluval 3.0 light on the Petco rimless nano tank for now and tinkered.
As for a Kessil A80 comparison question, I may have to do some DIY bracket thinking or contact Fluval for a second bracket to cut up.
I held the 2018 Fluval 3.0 nano over my 48x24x16 80gallon and adjusted some settings on the iPhone.

As for light shimmer...
No, not even close, as a previous poster stated before.
The Kessil A80 is a different animal.
This is a learning process for a light noob.

I still have an interest in those COB floods in the low wattage selection.
I will have a 40 breeder bullpen plant tank growing some random stuff and would like something besides another A80.

The room has the A80 Kessil on 2 tanks and the other tanks have two other small Truelumen project lights.
The Kessil 15 watt A80 on low power really have quite a punch for my needs.
I can turn them up to the full 15w for inspection of the tank (dead spot checks and fish check-ups), then set them back to low power and walk away in a split second too.

It seems like this 3.0 nano needs to be cranked near full 15w power to compete with the throw of the A80 from general standpoint.
I have a 4x1 watt (4w total) LED TrueLumen brand 10 inch strip (2xRose 2x12K LED) above the nano to compare as for now to the Fluval 3.0 nano.

On the Petco nano tank here, the Fluval 3.0 model can match the color of the Truelumen product but cost $82 bucks to do it.
The Truelumen strip was about $20, the power supply $10 and the timer from them was $25.
I would not waste the 3.0 nano on such a small tank, but for time being it almost all I have to clamp onto that has the thin rimless edge.


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin

*Fluval 3.0 spectrum*

Below is the Fluval 3.0 spectrum with all channels at 100%.

The CIE diagram matches what I see, which is a white light with hints of rosy warmth. Not super strong in the larger wavelengths, but should enhance oranges, reds, and pinks present in the tank. Frankly, I was really hoping for a more red-heavy spectrum...this one isn't bad but it could be a lot better.

Still working on the 3D PAR map. I'll link to it and the full review when it's ready.


----------



## jeffkrol

Can you check any of these specs created from "digitizing" your curve above?
Would like to see if SPECTRA or me has systemic errors..

BTW: Spectra will accept data right from your spectrometer most likely..


> * MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> myData fluval.txt [120°] x1
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> * SIMULATION DATA
> ----------------------------------------
> Luminous flux : 3,999 lm
> Radiant flux : 12,581 mW
> PPF : 56 umol/s
> TCP : 6540 K
> CRI : 96
> λp : 453 nm
> Color : #FFD2E0
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> * PERFORMANCE @ 30cm
> ----------------------------------------
> Irradiance : 14.8 W/m²/s
> Illuminance : 4,715 lx
> PPFD : 66 umol/m²/s
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> by SPECTRA 1.0β @ 1.023world
> SPECTRA


Already know the hand plotted point are about 1nm off..
Guessed at the power output.. Random number..









"Tweaked"...



> * MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> myData fluval.txt [120°] x1
> PhilipsLumileds Luxeon-Rebel Cyan (490-510nm) [120°] x2
> PhilipsLumileds Luxeon-Rebel DeepRed (650-670nm) [120°] x2
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> * SIMULATION DATA
> ----------------------------------------
> Luminous flux : 4,325 lm
> Radiant flux : 14,691 mW
> PPF : 66.8 umol/s
> TCP : 6100 K
> CRI : 98
> λp : 659 nm
> Color : #FFE1E0


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin

Hi Jeff, that's very close to my results. Color temp is actually around 5980K, but that point is extremely close to your CIE x,y coordinates and definitely the same color rendition. CRI is in the low 90's. These results are preliminary--I'll need to test again with averaging inside a larger room to ensure wall reflections aren't skewing the data a tiny bit, but I did run several tests to confirm the numbers being in this general area.


----------



## jeffkrol

10% diff on K
5% on CRI..
Not horrible, hoped for better.. 

Can you export and send me one data set? That would be appreciated.


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin

Sure. Keep in mind that correlated color temp is mostly meaningless as a number alone (the CIE diagrams are useful though) and with CRI, more is definitely not always better. So far as these two measurements go, they're fine. I do think they could get a nicer color rendition and increase PAR by using more reds, fewer greens, and a few other spectrum tweaks. The overall design is still a substantial improvement from the 2.0, so maybe next time.


----------



## theDCpump

*2018 LED Bluetooth Fluval Nano 3.0 at 1% Coldwhite.*
*-What replacement nano light will mimic this Fluval 3.0 Nano in coldwhite color at 1%?*

It's pretty obvious that the LED throws too much for this Petco Nano 3.7 gallon lowlight planted Anubias tank at 1%, seen in the photo.
Someday soon, this Fluval light should go toward a larger tank when I get to modify a bracket and place it on half a 40 breeder tank with a standard rim.

The look of the Chihiros C series ADA style "looking" lights have a sleek design.
My cat knocked a small one in the tank for a day this year, so it's toast.
I liked the ADA Chihiros housing and want to mimic this particular color.

This tank is just a closet light for the room. 
Some assassin snails live in there and keep the harmony as there is a pest snail outbreak.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX

So, whats everyone's overall thoughts on this light? from what I've read through this thread the feedback seems pretty positive, but I'd love to hear more before pulling the trigger myself. I'm considering buying the 36" for my 19" deep 35 gallon, could anyone give me any insight as to what light intensity this would give me? (low, medium, high?)



Cento said:


> If you live in Canada, you’re up a Creek. As always. [emoji37]Not available here yet. Again, likely due to the CA/UL/WHATEVER rating that prevents many electronics from being allowed to be sold here.
> 
> My only solace is that this may drop the price on the 2.0.... [emoji1317]


Not sure whereabouts you're located in Canada, but if you're anywhere near the boarder and have a passport, there is a service called Kinek which gives Canadians who want to crossboarder shop a US shipping address at the boarder point closest to them. It's free to sign up, but there is a $5 pickup fee per package. My family uses them all the time as it's a great way to save on shipping costs since most places charge an arm and a leg to ship to Canada, if they offer it at all.


----------



## sfb911

Loving this light so far over my 20Gallon Long. But, here is a question for folks.... I'd like to find a way to raise this up so its not sitting right on the tank edge, better coverage for floating plants. Anyone have a solution to extend the legs or some sort of hanging kit recommendation that attaches to the tank frame and will stay in place? It doesn't look like they make extension legs from what I can tell....

Thanks
Steve


----------



## cemamoc

vijay said:


> I tried LED grow lights from the very beginning. I can tell the brightness is very remarkable with the 1000W high power LED lights. The reading is 25000 lux at the floor when I put the light to the ceiling of 4 meters. Unlike the monochromatic, the full spectrum lamps give white color, which gives the complete wavelength profile for grow light. I hope it can accelerate the grow of the cannabis.


I just wonder how to select the proper grow light in terms of power wattage. I can see there are so many products ranging from 300 watt to 2000 watt. Some said 1000W is the most popular and common...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

sfb911 said:


> Right now, I'm running 9am - 10am Sunrise, 10am - 9pm Daylight and 9pm - 10pm Sunset. I'm not tied to these just what I went with when I set it up. I could certainly shorten the photo period or increase the length of sunrise / sunset (I just want to make sure the lights are on until about 10pm so I can enjoy the tank). Really trying to avoid adding CO2 if I can, but we'll see how long that last
> 
> Do you think thats too long of a photo period for this light?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Sorry for the slow response; doing an upgrade and will have spotty internet for a couple of weeks. Yes, that is a very long photoperiod and could cause algae issues.


----------



## CapnBBA

sfb911 said:


> Loving this light so far over my 20Gallon Long. But, here is a question for folks.... I'd like to find a way to raise this up so its not sitting right on the tank edge, better coverage for floating plants. Anyone have a solution to extend the legs or some sort of hanging kit recommendation that attaches to the tank frame and will stay in place? It doesn't look like they make extension legs from what I can tell....
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


Does your tank have a rim?


----------



## sfb911

CapnBBA said:


> Does your tank have a rim?


Yes it does. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CapnBBA

I built a frame from aluminum t-slotted framing (can order online, not cheap but very nice). I ended up putting hinges and a piece of plywood as well so I could put stuff on top and keep the cats out. I can provide more info on the material if you have any interest. The legs sit on the inside lip of the rim.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=844121&d=1523242980


----------



## 1nvader

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0757MKRGH/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I got two in my they work great with remote too !


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

1nvader said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B0757MKRGH/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I got two in my they work great with remote too !


Hi Invader;

An interesting light but Waterproof per IP66 is not comparable to IP67. IP66 will protect against water jets for up to 3 minutes (I don't have any water jets in my tanks) while IP67 protects against immersion in water up to 1 meter deep for 30 minutes. Also 15 watts isn't much input power consumption and while correlation to PAR is not possible output light levels may be an issue.


----------



## Austin Ron

Just a quick question as I’m new to the whole LED thing. I still run daylight compact fluorescents on my tanks. Ha! 

How are these style lights measured? When it says 36” to 48” I assume the light is actually 36” and the spreader bars at the end extend it to 48” correct? 

So if I want a light for my 40 gallon breeder that’s 36” long I should order the 36” to 48” light and just not extend the brackets? And, if I want to run the 48” on my 48” 55 gallon I would have to order it specifically and do the same. Does this sound right?


----------



## Mike A.

Austin Ron said:


> Just a quick question as I’m new to the whole LED thing. I still run daylight compact fluorescents on my tanks. Ha!
> 
> How are these style lights measured? When it says 36” to 48” I assume the light is actually 36” and the spreader bars at the end extend it to 48” correct?
> 
> So if I want a light for my 40 gallon breeder that’s 36” long I should order the 36” to 48” light and just not extend the brackets? And, if I want to run the 48” on my 48” 55 gallon I would have to order it specifically and do the same. Does this sound right?



Yes, typically that's how it goes. The length of the light itself will be the shorter end of the range (actually a little shorter usually) and the higher end of the range will be that same light just with the mounts extended to their max length. Usually if you search around a little you can find the actual dimensions.


----------



## Kaiede

Austin Ron said:


> So if I want a light for my 40 gallon breeder that’s 36” long I should order the 36” to 48” light and just not extend the brackets? And, if I want to run the 48” on my 48” 55 gallon I would have to order it specifically and do the same. Does this sound right?


Yup.

You can put a 36" on the 48" and set it on the rim, but the results will be shade/shadows at the edges of the tank. If you want this look intentionally, that's one way to do it beyond buying spot lights. I have a 24" on a 30" tank, and set it on "risers". That works in my case to deal with the fact that it is a 24" light on a 30" tank. I really wouldn't want to put a 36" on a 48" tank if I can avoid it.


----------



## Cyano

How are people tuning the LED values? The default daylight setting does have room left to turn up some of the lights... If you want to squeeze out more PAR is there any reason not to turn up the LEDs more? Or is this combo already optimized?

Default daylight setting:

Pink 84%
Blue 20%
Cold White 73%
Pure White 100%
Warm White 80%


----------



## Wobblebonk

Cyano said:


> How are people tuning the LED values? The default daylight setting does have room left to turn up some of the lights... If you want to squeeze out more PAR is there any reason not to turn up the LEDs more? Or is this combo already optimized?
> 
> Default daylight setting:
> 
> Pink 84%
> Blue 20%
> Cold White 73%
> Pure White 100%
> Warm White 80%


The primary negative of turning up the leds more is it runs hotter thus shortening the life of the diodes.

Honestly I doubt if they thought about it so much that it was like these settings provide the optimum wavelengths for plant growth in all tanks and it was more like whoever was doing that portion of it thought these settings looked pretty good in the tanks they were testing on.
"optimized" might be different levels of blue and red with just a little (proportionately) of other colors but it is probably not attractive to the eyes.


----------



## jeffkrol

Optimized for a "look" and K temp more than likely.
If you need more par crank it up.. 

I'll trust the German engineering regarding the heat..


----------



## Wobblebonk

I have 3 and I run them all at max during the day period so I pretty much trust them regarding the heat too :/


----------



## jeffkrol

Running all channels at 100% "looks" to push the K temp up to 10000K-12000K w a slight pink cast.

Your eyeball judgement would be appreciated..


----------



## Wobblebonk

I'll make an attempt in a little bit. I'm still at work heh.



jeffkrol said:


> Running all channels at 100% "looks" to push the K temp up to 10000K-12000K w a slight pink cast.
> 
> Your eyeball judgement would be appreciated..


probably more like 8 or 9k, there are far more "pure white" diodes than any other

on the 24" model there are 7 pink diodes, 14 cool white, 21 blue, 35 warm white, and 91 pure white.


----------



## jeffkrol

Thanks.. Made an error in my "ciphering" earlier..
Guessing isn't working.. Still getting high K w/ all on..
not enough info. oh well was just for "fun" anyways..

BTW swapped out the rebel eek bays for some sunplus 6500k. Worked out well in the 40. Larger angle brightened the front quite a bit..
No color difference between the 2 6500's though there may be a bit more color pop..

Haven't done any PAR differences.. Will leave that up to the plants to show me..

Had a weird issue though. The interconnect wire between diodes I used on that fixture decayed (more correctly the red w/ white stripe ones).
They are over 3 yrs old.
Of course I'd used more of that color than any other..Solid copper and about 20ga. Can't remember where I scavenged it from but thought it was older PBX-ish wire. 
When removed and flexed the coating just popped off in little pieces. Can't blame UV or really heat much..
Other lights used different wire so not a global issue.
Still contemplating removing the royal blue and replacing w/ 4000k since it's been a long time that that light had a dedicated low k channel (4000k' s not exactly warm) 
I digress..


----------



## supersail

The "stock" settings have worked very well for me.....I'm glad to not have to mess with it. I'v got enough things that I have to think about. Plug and play is awesome  Huge difference between the last lights....working very well


----------



## mstrgemz

Fluval 3.0 light is awesome and the APP works well but it only has 2 settings and a delay between them can they add more points to make this light more customizable via the app. I would like to do an hour or 2 of moonlight and then turn off and maybe more if possible.


----------



## Fisherking

I've been researching lights for my AquaMaax 22 gal long. This one seems to fit the bill--thanks to all contributors to this thread!


----------



## Cyano

I remain very happy with it except the way it loses its schedule if it ever loses power. After I had it for a few days, I went camping and there was a brief power outage at home as soon as I hit the road... My housesitter had to turn it on and off manually since there was no way to communicate to them how to set up the app to reprogram it. It's something to be aware of.


----------



## Talono

Hmm based on current data do you guys think a single fluval 3.0 would be enough for a 29 gal with 2'' substrate or should I go for two?


----------



## Fly2High

Talono said:


> Hmm based on current data do you guys think a single fluval 3.0 would be enough for a 29 gal with 2'' substrate or should I go for two?


Depends on the plants.

I have a 29gal (30" x 12" X 18" H) with a 24" Planted. Myrio and S. repens was growing great. I think my Crypts, Buce Wavy Green, and Anubias Petite were good too. Althernanthera was growing lots of roots but did not grow taller and then I got hit with a huge BGA bloom that was thicker than pea soup. Couldn't see any deeper than 2 inches into the tank. Now that it is gone, many plants did take a hit. I would have to say that it will work for a 30" wide tank but you will need to plant according to light availability. I kept the light off to one side and just put my lower light plants towards the other. You can see my saga here: (what algae is this and how do I improve things). I do have CO2 running as well.

I think it is good for medium to higher light plants.


----------



## Kayak83

Just got picked one of these up to replace my Planted + 24/7. High hopes!

Edit: Meant to mention Aquarium Co-op had a black friday 15% deal too, which sealed the deal.


----------



## Fisherking

Kayak83 said:


> Meant to mention Aquarium Co-op had a black friday 15% deal too, which sealed the deal.


Great timing, I got in on the Black Friday price just now--only because of your post. Thanks!


----------



## Kayak83

The light was delivered today and it's running on my 29g, which is 30" long. The only choice in light I had was the 24"-34" tank length. Seems it's a tiny bit short? The next step up is 36-48 so that wouldn't work. Definitely noticeable darker light patter on the top left and right corners of the tank, since there's a few inches from the end of the fixture to the tank edge on either side. I'd say the top 2-5% of the tank looks a little darker than my Planted + 24/7. I will say, otherwise it is brighter than the finnex. Seems more of a focused beam spread and brighter at the bottom for sure.


----------



## craig72

Kayak83 said:


> The light was delivered today and it's running on my 29g, which is 30" long. The only choice in light I had was the 24"-34" tank length. Seems it's a tiny bit short? The next step up is 36-48 so that wouldn't work. Definitely noticeable darker light patter on the top left and right corners of the tank, since there's a few inches from the end of the fixture to the tank edge on either side. I'd say the top 2-5% of the tank looks a little darker than my Planted + 24/7. I will say, otherwise it is brighter than the finnex. Seems more of a focused beam spread and brighter at the bottom for sure.


I'm interested to see how this does on your tank. I have a 16 gallon which is the same height and length (just not as deep), and I have been really considering this light. I think my current light does not provide enough brightness at the deeper parts.


----------



## ENG

I replaced my 7-8 year old t5ho with one of the 3.0 on my 75. I would say the intensity is about the same as 2 t5's the only issue I am having is it does create dark spots in the top of the tank and the bottom left and right of the tank (not dark but not as bright). The other issue I am having in I have a large piece of drift wood the sits in the right hand side of the scape and it blocks a lot of the light in the back right half of my tank. I am considering running two and just dimming both to 75-90% and see if I can get some growth in the back of the tank again. Been in for about a month and overall I am 90% satisfied.


----------



## Kayak83

Currently growing some additional algae...

My Monte Carlo is finally spreading though!


----------



## Austin Ron

I’ve been looking into this light as well. Although my homemade fixture with spiral daylight CFL’s is working better than I thought. I tried a LED light that had all kinds preprogrammed features and it drove me nuts trying to figure it all out so I returned it. Does this one do that?


----------



## Kayak83

A few pre-programmed settings, yes. Pretty simple if you set it to one of those. I only wish they would add another photo period so I could enjoy a dimly lit tank in the evening vs just going blue for night time though. 

The biggest drawback that I'm not happy about is if you cut power to the light, when you restore power back to it, it's set back to default and loses the time of day until you open up the app on your phone and connect to it. i.e.- no memory.


----------



## Watever

I got one of this light as suggested by the fish store.

I like the minimalist look on my rimless tank, but the night mode is not good.

I want to have the blue light on at late evening but totally black during the rest of the night.
Even at 1%,it's still strong.
And I need to add another set for good planted tank.

Is there a trick or hack for that? 
Are they looking at doing a modification soon? 

Otherwise, I am thinking of returning it and buy probably two nanoreef duo with flare options. 

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayak83

Watever said:


> I got one of this light as suggested by the fish store.
> 
> I like the minimalist look on my rimless tank, but the night mode is not good.
> 
> I want to have the blue light on at late evening but totally black during the rest of the night.
> Even at 1%,it's still strong.
> And I need to add another set for good planted tank.
> 
> Is there a trick or hack for that?
> Are they looking at doing a modification soon?
> 
> Otherwise, I am thinking of returning it and buy probably two nanoreef duo with flare options.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


Just set everything to 0% for that night time photo period and pospone the sunset?


----------



## matt11390

ENG said:


> I replaced my 7-8 year old t5ho with one of the 3.0 on my 75. I would say the intensity is about the same as 2 t5's the only issue I am having is it does create dark spots in the top of the tank and the bottom left and right of the tank (not dark but not as bright). The other issue I am having in I have a large piece of drift wood the sits in the right hand side of the scape and it blocks a lot of the light in the back right half of my tank. I am considering running two and just dimming both to 75-90% and see if I can get some growth in the back of the tank again. Been in for about a month and overall I am 90% satisfied.


Let me know if you get a second light. I'm considering it as well for my 75g but I am waiting a while. My light has been on for 2 months. It has minimized algae growth greatly but my plants (swords) are slow growing. My onion plants and hair grass are doing well. Wondering if a second light is needed or not? Coverage is good but not great. I think patience is a virtue for me here but would be interested to see how a second light works for you.


----------



## Enjoyatank

I use one of two fixes for this. One is to just press the switch to on (white mode) while I am working on or enjoying that tank outside of program hours. The other technique I use is to use the bluetooth function connected to my phone to switch the light from auto to manual mode and use one of the four manual modes I set up to depending on whether I want a different night mode that night for that tank. Yes, it would be nice if they gave a fourth auto mode that followed the sunset period. I currently have 3 of these lights on different tanks and like them. I have other tanks with other lights.


----------



## Fisherking

My light arrived with absolutely NO instructions. Is there an online manual for this somewhere? I can plug it in and see a green light on the lamp itself and all I have is blue light. I don't see a way to control it manually.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kayak83

Fisherking said:


> My light arrived with absolutely NO instructions. Is there an online manual for this somewhere? I can plug it in and see a green light on the lamp itself and all I have is blue light. I don't see a way to control it manually.
> 
> Any ideas?


http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/media...14521-23_plant_manual_int_aug23_18_ab_web.pdf


----------



## tamsin

Fisherking said:


> My light arrived with absolutely NO instructions. Is there an online manual for this somewhere? I can plug it in and see a green light on the lamp itself and all I have is blue light. I don't see a way to control it manually.
> 
> Any ideas?



The green light is a button, tap it and it will swap between green (app controlled), white (manual), red (off) and blue (blue light). Hold it in white mode and brightness ramps up/down.


----------



## Fisherking

tamsin said:


> The green light is a button, tap it and it will swap between green (app controlled), white (manual), red (off) and blue (blue light). Hold it in white mode and brightness ramps up/down.


The button itself doesn't seem to work and stays on green. Pulled up the app but still fiddling around.

I am not _always_ this dumb...


----------



## Fisherking

Waiting on Customer Service at Aquarium Coop. Wish they had a phone number...


----------



## Kayak83

They emailed me back within the hour. Just call the store.


----------



## Fisherking

Kayak83 said:


> They emailed me back within the hour. Just call the store.


Thanks.

I had already called the store and was told to use the email account, so that's what I did. I suspect that the switch isn't right, but we'll see.


----------



## Watever

It's a touch button, not push. 

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## efoeday

I have been using 2 on my 75 gallon, no Co2. 

It took me a while to play with the intensity to get it where it would grow everything, and not cause tons of algae, or burn up the plants. I ran with both at 100% for quite a while. Some plants loved it, most i think i just tapped them out where Co2 was the deficiency. 

Over the course of a month or so, I started dimming the light until i stopped seeing algae quickly overtaking my new Anubias leaves. 

Right now, i run both at roughly 50%, with blue at about 45%. The two lights allows me to get good direct light on the carpeting section that otherwise was getting shadowed too heavily. Now, everything grows great, but obviously fairly slowly since low tech. 

I will upload a pic tonight to show where my tank has gotten to. I do love these lights though, and the ability to make them do whatever I may need. Takes some tinkering, but worth it in the end.


----------



## ENG

efoeday said:


> I have been using 2 on my 75 gallon, no Co2.
> 
> It took me a while to play with the intensity to get it where it would grow everything, and not cause tons of algae, or burn up the plants. I ran with both at 100% for quite a while. Some plants loved it, most i think i just tapped them out where Co2 was the deficiency.
> 
> Over the course of a month or so, I started dimming the light until i stopped seeing algae quickly overtaking my new Anubias leaves.
> 
> Right now, i run both at roughly 50%, with blue at about 45%. The two lights allows me to get good direct light on the carpeting section that otherwise was getting shadowed too heavily. Now, everything grows great, but obviously fairly slowly since low tech.
> 
> I will upload a pic tonight to show where my tank has gotten to. I do love these lights though, and the ability to make them do whatever I may need. Takes some tinkering, but worth it in the end.


Glad to hear someone with a 75 running two. I am having the same issue with shadowing. I had some bba start showing up very slowly over 6 weeks or so and then it started getting pretty bad still running it at full intensity but I do a three hour ramp up in the morning and that pretty much eliminated it. Buying my second one very soon.


----------

